# Urgent help new to Ephedrine



## Snoeboarder0 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hey everyone new here need some advice

I started taking ephedrine 3 days ago only half a pill first day was fine in gym felt amazing. Then second day I didn't go gym just day to day stuff with kids etc 3rd days yesterday

I took about 10am in the morning I haven't been to sleep its now 9. 30am next morning

Had a few drinks last night but that's all really.

Resting heart Rate is 100.

Sweaty feet and hands

Cold and hot flushes.

Penis is about 1cm

The pulls are off my friend they are either 5mg or 10 or 25mg

I also got hand shakes slight chest tightness.

No palpitations

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

cut back abit as theyre obviously working and strong lmao


----------

